# Opinion & useful info on Vuelta Pista cranks



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Ok so I built myself a new fixie lately with mostly good to high quality parts and I wanted a true 144 BCD track crank to match, but I didn't want to pay the 250$+ price tag for the likes of the Sugino 75, Dura Ace track or Campy Pista cranksets. I ended up going for the Vuelta USA Pista cranks as they were the most affordable option I could find on eBay. Here are my findings :

*The useful information :*
If you've been shopping for these cranks, you'll have realised that there is very little info available about them, even on Vuelta USA's website. Vuelta says you should use a 108mm square taper BB, but they do not say if you should use an ISO or a JIS one. My experience now says that *it is definitly meant for ISO taper BB's*... unless you want a 48mm chainline.

If you need a BB for that crank, get a Miche Primato (which PBK has for dirt cheap here). It has a 107mm ISO taper and its chainline is adjustable. By centering the BB in the frame's shell, I have obtained a 44mm chainline, which matches well enough with my hub's 43.5mm. 

*The good :*
-The finish on the arms is rather nice. The arms are very shiny and the surface polish is rather nice (external side only - the inside is left rough). It's not perfectly even and lacks the finesse of the higher end offerings, but it looks good and I remind you all that this is a 50$ crank. Besides, the laser etched logos are well done and they make for a nice and subtle branding.

-The chainring is CNC machined and it is well made from thick aluminium stock. The ring actually looks like the highest quality part in the bundle.

*The bad :*
-The chainring bolts that come with the cranks are made for double cranks; you'll have to buy a new set of single-ring bolts. Oh and the crank bolts are not included (minor point there as it was listed as such).

-the chainring tabs are NOT well machined. The flats are not perfectly flat along their length - they taper towards the end and their edges are unevenly rounded. Happily, they are flat at their base and up until past the chainring bolt hole, so this does not prevent the chainring from lying flat. However, the tabs may not give as much support to the ring as they could if they had been forged more carefully. This is definitly the crank's weak point.

-There is a rather significant runout. The runout compares to converted road cranks; yes, it is perfectly acceptable, but it does lead to an inconsitent chain tension. I suspect that this problem is more due to the cranks' forging (the spider, chainring tabs and tapers could be at fault) than to the ring itself - I'd have to try better rings to check, but I feel it's not worth it.

*The unknown :* 
I have not yet done a test ride on them so I don't know how stiff they are.


Well, that is all. In the end, I think it's an adequate budget crankset, but as they say, you get what you pay for. If you want the best, look elsewhere; however, if you want something functionnal, this seems to fit the bill.


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Apr 9, 2009)

pictures??


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

Pics would indeed be a good idea. I'll catch my roommate's camera when he's back. I'll post a few pics of the cranks and of the bike. However, I don't plan on removing the crank arms from the BB so they'll be post-installation pics.

Stay tuned for more.


----------

